# treestand hunting in utah



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

i have done it for elk a few time and had luck but not my luck friends luck. but would you say its worth doing on public land and would you only do it on no way in h#!! mountains were you know people will be less inclined to go. let me know. want o try it on the Wasatch and in my other spots this year.

thanks
Aaron

i know tex is a tree stand fan

anyone else


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*

Treestands work and if you hunt with a recurve there is no other way to kill animals. Right TEX. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*



north slope said:


> Treestands work and if you hunt with a recurve there is no other way to kill animals. Right TEX. :roll:


 -_O- -oOo-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*

Treestands work if you have the patience to set still and wait on your animal: you also need to know where and how to place one. It ain't as easy as just hiking in and hanging one up in any old spot. Most hunters out here do not have those skills.

Don't overlook the ground blinds either, they work well too.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*

I've taken a couple deer and a bull elk from trees stands. Placement is key. Lock em up.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*

What's a treestnad?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*

yes treestands are worth it. treestands rock for muleys. to hunt high elevations were there is still a lot of timber. you really cant put the bucks in an exact location for a stock. this is were learning there habits and patterns will pay off. you can hang a stand or post out and wait. ambush is the key to killing good bucks in areas that are not above the treeline.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*

Tree stands suck. They don't work, and I've never killed anything out of them. I have however knitted a nice afghan or two while waiting for game to pass by.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Tree stands suck. They don't work, and I've never killed anything out of them. I have however knitted a nice afghan or two while waiting for game to pass by.


do you take requests? I'd like a nice cardigan to keep at work when the temperature dips below 72 degrees


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Tree stands suck. They don't work, and I've never killed anything out of them. I have however knitted a nice afghan or two while waiting for game to pass by.


 :lol:

I spent 2 hours in a tree stand all last season. If it weren't for the fact that I had reception and surfed the interweb and responded to e-mail on my iPhone that would have lasted about 2 minutes. I don't have the patience for a treestand.

That said, I'm trying to summon some patience cause I found a SWEEEEEEET spot where the elk consistently move down between two rock slides and the only spot they can get through is a dirt patch that they've carved out. Big pine trees above it all, perfect spot for a stand. Anyone want a sure thing come September?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*



ktowncamo said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Tree stands suck. They don't work, and I've never killed anything out of them. I have however knitted a nice afghan or two while waiting for game to pass by.
> ...


If it is in the Wasatch unit I am your man, I should draw a LE elk tag. I will bring the popcorn and snacks.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I've sat over 250 hours in tree stands here on the wasatch front and have never had a single elk or buck deer come by that I've seen. Before you go off on how bad I am at picking treestand locations, go over to the Bowsite and see all the critters BB has taken out of many of the stands I've been sitting.

Either that guy is the luckiest bugger ever or I'm the unluckiest. Sitting tree stands is an evil, evil thing 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya! Look at how many critters he's killed over the last 50 years! Now, divide that by the hours he's put in doing it. :shock: He's probably got a kill for every 500 hours spent in a tree. :? So, the way I see it, you're half way to killing your first animal from a treestand.  Keep at it!

It aint as easy as you think, is it? :wink:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Tree stands worked pretty good for the Blacktail in California, especially along the Sacramento River areas and the dense Redwoods along the coast. They were much easier to plan because the Blacktail in those particular areas were much easier to pattern. Once we hit the mountains, it was tough going as the Mountain Blacktails are just like hunting mulies. Only took one BT from a stand in the high timber, and that was only after he woke me up when he began tearing apart a sapling below me! :shock: But no mulies...


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*



north slope said:


> If it is in the Wasatch unit I am your man, I should draw a LE elk tag. I will bring the popcorn and snacks.


I'll bring the portable DVD player with a splitter headphones. ;-)

It's on the front so technically yea, it's in the unit. However, I was hunting with my buddy on the Wasatch "proper" last year cause he had a tag and we found a money spot for a treestand, overlooking a place where there were two hammered wallows, 30' away from each other and the treeline is just 20 yards away. I'm thinking just for kicks I'm going to put a trail cam there this year to see what is accustomed to splashing mud as far as you can imagine. I have no points but put in for Wasatch anyway. Not that I'll draw. I'd be happy to help someone that draws Wasatch take a nice bull in that spot if I can tag along in hopes a lonely spike comes waltzing along...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: treestnad hunting in utah*



ktowncamo said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > If it is in the Wasatch unit I am your man, I should draw a LE elk tag. I will bring the popcorn and snacks.
> ...


I will buy the batterys for the camera.


----------

